# Homelite UT08111A leaf blower (Backpacker) SURGING



## megawatt (Dec 18, 2007)

My backpack leaf blower surges after about 3 mins of use
I have tried to make adj. with no luck.
I have check carb mounting screws and all tight
what I have found out and there seems to be alot of bubbles comming up in the fuel tank.
sometimes I can take blower off my back and hold it sideways and will blow good for a while.the other way to make it better is if I pinch off the return line going to the fuel tank it will run good.
I have read other post but im asking mabe someone has had this happen

thanks in advance Robbie


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

well if your pinching the return line and it runs better, that tells me that it is running lean, cause your technically richening the mixture by doing that. Might just need a old fashioned carb cleaning


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> well if your pinching the return line and it runs better, that tells me that it is running lean, cause your technically richening the mixture by doing that. Might just need a old fashioned carb cleaning


I am very curious, enlighten me with a little more detail on this theory. 

How does pinching off the return line "richen" the carburetor??


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

because won't that technically be forcing it back into the carb, and forcing the needle open, therefore pushing a little bit more into the venturi?

or am I just thinking looney?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> because won't that technically be forcing it back into the carb, and forcing the needle open, therefore pushing a little bit more into the venturi?
> 
> or am I just thinking looney?


Well there is a check valve in the return line, so pinching it off should not force any fuel back through the valve, even if there was no valve, i doubt that you could force enough fuel back up the line to make much of a difference for any given length of time. Now if the check valve was leaking and allowing fuel to run out of the metering chamber, then pinching off the line might prevent fuel from running out of the carburetor thus allowing it to run better, now I might think this more of a possibility.

I do think that your suggestion of a carburetor cleaning and rebuild is a good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## megawatt (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for info. I took carb off and disasembled and soaked for 8hrs. reassembled and runs great
I will try to fine tune tomarrow in daylight
found this site on how to adjust carb 
for WALBRO type, hope it can help someone else

http://tech.flygsw.org/walbro_tuneup.htm

And yea no jet pack but it does blow off driveway I will buy the catie next time
thanks Rob (homeowner) not for hire :thumbsup:


----------

